# BOSE subwoofer install in normal 6 speakers non-bose



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

It would be cheaper to just add a small class d amp , sub and line level than putting in either pioneer or kicker stereos.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of my small Bose sub and put a better one in lol. Hard to find any info on the hatchbacks' though and the Bose for the sedan's is different


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

-loki- said:


> It would be cheaper to just add a small class d amp , sub and line level than putting in either pioneer or kicker stereos.


You are right! This OEM subwoofer is defently expensive and does not produce much.

BUT, it is integrated and does not show as "modified" and does not use any trunk space. This is why I am tempted to go that route....


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of my small Bose sub and put a better one in lol. Hard to find any info on the hatchbacks' though and the Bose for the sedan's is different


Yes why so little info on such popular car? 

That solution would have been perfect: Kicker VSS™ SubStage™ SCRU11 Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield

But it does not fit my hatchback 2019


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

You can find a 250 class d amp with level converter.... then build yourself a BFM Tuba 18... or fiberglass in the one of the sides with a nice 10"... I maybe able to draw up one in Fusion360 and cut out baffle faces for these... hmmm...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

03Terminator said:


> Yes why so little info on such popular car?
> 
> That solution would have been perfect: Kicker VSS™ SubStage™ SCRU11 Custom-fit powered subwoofer for 2011-up Chevrolet Cruze at Crutchfield
> 
> But it does not fit my hatchback 2019


I also saw a Youtube video on that one and the guy made a follow up to the install video saying it was lacking and he was going with something else.


----------



## DCSounds2GenRSHatchback (Jan 17, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of my small Bose sub and put a better one in lol. Hard to find any info on the hatchbacks' though and the Bose for the sedan's is different


----------



## DCSounds2GenRSHatchback (Jan 17, 2020)

I can help you with any questions you may have


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

DCSounds2GenRSHatchback said:


> I can help you with any questions you may have


Thanks for for help offer.

Super simple question. My 2019 Cruze hatchback 6 speakers has barely NO sub-bass. I am looking for my options to improve without ruining my trunk space (e.g. no big-bulky sub in the middle of the trunk).

Steph.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

03Terminator said:


> Thanks for for help offer.
> 
> Super simple question. My 2019 Cruze hatchback 6 speakers has barely NO sub-bass. I am looking for my options to improve without ruining my trunk space (e.g. no big-bulky sub in the middle of the trunk).
> 
> Steph.


That's where I'ma t. the Bose Sub is alright to a point but it's still lacking. I want to put one of the 10's I took out of my truck and my amp in the hatch area in a thin box to save space and replace the Bose unit and get some actual kick from it


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> That's where I'ma t. the Bose Sub is alright to a point but it's still lacking. I want to put one of the 10's I took out of my truck and my amp in the hatch area in a thin box to save space and replace the Bose unit and get some actual kick from it


If you get rid of the bose OEM box, I am interested in buying it from you!


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

I would be buying and installing the jbl basspro hub 11 I have cruze hatch diesel


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Chico_dade305 said:


> jbl basspro hub 11


That's a neat little thing now isn't it?








JBL BassPro Hub


Powered 11" subwoofer enclosure with 200-watt amp — mounts to hub of spare tire




www.crutchfield.com


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

And


Chico_dade305 said:


> I would be buying and installing the jbl basspro hub 11 I have cruze hatch diesel


 where you able to buy a harness for or specific non-BOSE 6 speakers or you will just "cut wires" ....


----------



## Chico_dade305 (Nov 12, 2019)

No haven't done the install yet,, but will probally just use the wire from rear speaker or run new wire not sure yet...


----------



## 03Terminator (Jan 16, 2020)

Chico_dade305 said:


> No haven't done the install yet,, but will probally just use the wire from rear speaker or run new wire not sure yet...


I do not know about the OEM system in the Chevy Cruze. BUT, I would not be surprised that rear speakers are high-passed so bass too-low in frequency is not even presented to these speakers. Would be a way for them to prevent their speakers that are not good at reproducing sub-base anyway...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I already have the Bose sub so I could just take the wires going into the amp for that and run it to a different amp I'd assume. Haven't found much info though


----------

